# Strobe lights



## gthorpe2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just wondering how often everyone replaces there strobe lights? I purchased mine about three to four years ago and it started to just flash whenever it wants. I hate that I have to replace it, but is there a way to fix it? If I replace it, I hate to throw whole thing away. Its the canon style. Any suggestions?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

If it is still flashing bright, just intermittently, it's likely an issue with the trigger circuit. The down side is, it will be hard to describe how to troubleshoot and there is a big capacitor in there likely running 300+ volts...enough to stop your heart.

I guess you could give it the 'jiggle test' with an insulating plastic rod, poke some of the components and see if it starts to work right. Could be as simple as a loose connection. Beyond that it's testing / replacing components.

Just be careful, the capacitor can hold a charge for hours or days after the circuit has been unplugged!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

The low-end ones are so cheap, I'd just buy a new one. Unless you've got a real one built for clubs and whatnot.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

A lot of times it’s the pot that goes bad; you can check the resistance with a meter to see if it scales up and down as you turn it. If it’s the pot it’s a simple matter of finding the right part and replacing it. I had one that someone dropped and it landed right on the pot and it bent the wiper away from the pad, so I took it apart and replaced the pot, it cost me 30 cents on EBay and a little of my time.


----------

